# Utica College



## keithbyrd (Feb 6, 2020)

Folks I need one blank but will take two - just in case.  I have an order for a pen using the Utica College colors.  Can any one make one (two) for me? The color guide is at www.utica.edu/instadvance/marketingcomm/Utica_Style_guide_final.  Or you can use Pantone 289, 166, 429.
1 6" blank or 2 3" blanks!! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## keithbyrd (Feb 11, 2020)

I think this is a first!
I posted the above looking for help and for the first time in almost 10 years I didn't even receive one reply with even a suggestion of help!  
Doesn't anyone know anyone who can make a blank like above?  Perhaps the order is too small?  If someone can make it let me know what it cost!  I have alumilite and can make blanks but I am HORRIBLE at matching colors!
Thank You!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 11, 2020)

No comments to your pose is highly irregular!
Sorry I'm not a regular caster, but perhaps a bump on the 'new post' list may help...  good luck in your quest.
(Consider learning/trying some casting, it's really not terribly difficult to start out.  Gettin' fancy is my challenge!)


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Feb 12, 2020)

Are you looking for just the colors or maybe a label casting, if you are looking for a label contact Mike he does outstanding work. https://www.penturners.org/members/mrkugelschreiber.27055/


----------

